# Perimenopause at 34?!



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Cross-posted here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=862398

I put it in H&H since I am not TTC, but I know that there are many well-informed women here who might give me some advice.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Both my mom and grandma were in complete menopause (i.e. no more periods) by the age of 40. I am 32 (33 in April) and want at least one more kid. I have had some of the symptoms you are talking about (and tested normal for thyroid issues). My cycles have been starting to normalize as DD is getting older and nursing less though (I was ovulating late). We are planning on TTC again this summer.

My mom remembers her menopause as being relatively easy, at least compared to my dad's sister who is in her 50's, on some meds after having breast cancer a few years ago (tamoxifen or something) and she has horific hot flashes with lots of sweating.

I think there is a book "Wise Woman Herbal for the Menopause Years" or something to that effect? That may have some good information on herbal ways to help with the symptoms at least.


----------

